# How would you price t-shirts in bulk if theyre custom orders while using POD



## nina7089 (Dec 7, 2017)

How would you price t-shirts in bulk if theyre custom orders while using POD services?
so say a customer wants to order 24 shirts with their logo on it.How should i price it if im using a pod service that charges 8.15 per shirt?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ask your POD service is they offer volume discounts.

If no, either charge your regular price X 24 or bring the job in-house if it can be done cheaper.


----------



## bwmccall (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you really call 24 shirts a "bulk" order?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

bwmccall said:


> Do you really call 24 shirts a "bulk" order?


In the context of POD's, yes.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, what do you want to make on them? Are you doing the artwork or is it ready to go? Are you paying shipping or is it local?

Add 50%, you make $4 each, and you are done.


----------

